# Making Something With Bananas



## jivesucka (6/2/10)

Just a crazy thought. The potassium might be an issue but i'm sure it's possible. Any thoughts?


----------



## katzke (6/2/10)

jivesucka said:


> Just a crazy thought. The potassium might be an issue but i'm sure it's possible. Any thoughts?



Didn't ThirstyBoy do some kind of African Banana brew a while back?


----------



## warra48 (6/2/10)

How about this recipe from one of our very own sponsors?

It used 4.5 kg of banana flesh!

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/brewing-pages.asp?NewsID=12

Edit: spellink


----------



## benno1973 (6/2/10)

And check out this thread....


----------



## Hashie (6/2/10)

Slightly off topic? You could make a green ginger wine, that uses bananas.


----------



## bum (6/2/10)

Uh, no it doesn't.


----------



## Hashie (6/2/10)

The recipe I have does.


----------



## bum (6/2/10)

Traditionally, green ginger wines are particular to Cornwall and areas of Scotland. I can't see bananas having been so commonplace, nor even affordable, for people to be banging them in their homebrewed wines.

I'd be very interested to see your recipe if you'd care to PM it. Sounds like it could be interesting.

Sorry for the OT, OP. OK?


----------



## Hashie (6/2/10)

No worries.

PM on it's way.


----------



## MarkBastard (6/2/10)

Just us S-04 in a beer and ferment at 25 degrees


----------



## bum (6/2/10)

Thanks, Hashie. I'll try to put that down one day, I think.


----------



## jivesucka (19/2/10)

no, you guys have me totally wrong! i don't want to make beer! just an alcoholic banana drink! or mango, something with fruit as it's main ingredient. what yeast would i need to use, and how much water would i need to add?

i start a topic in the non-beer section, i don't expect to get replies telling me how to make beer.


----------



## Muggus (19/2/10)

jivesucka said:


> no, you guys have me totally wrong! i don't want to make beer! just an alcoholic banana drink! or mango, something with fruit as it's main ingredient. what yeast would i need to use, and how much water would i need to add?
> 
> i start a topic in the non-beer section, i don't expect to get replies telling me how to make beer.


Banana mead perhaps?


----------



## PostModern (19/2/10)

Dude, looking at your avatar, can you blame people for being reluctant to give you advice on making sweet fruity alcoholic beverages? 

Personally, for fruity flavoured alc drinks, I'd be mixing them in cocktails, not fermenting the fruit.


----------



## benno1973 (19/2/10)

jivesucka said:


> i start a topic in the non-beer section, i don't expect to get replies telling me how to make beer.



Sorry, I rarely check the forum that the thread originates from, I check the title and the content of the first post. Wasn't obvious enough in either of these that you wanted to make a non-beer drink.


----------



## Pete2501 (19/2/10)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Sorry, I rarely check the forum that the thread originates from, I check the title and the content of the first post. Wasn't obvious enough in either of these that you wanted to make a non-beer drink.



Yeah.... ditto. 

What about a banana smoothie?


----------



## benno1973 (19/2/10)

Banoffee pie.
Banana split.
Banana icecream.

This probably isn't helping...


----------



## Pete2501 (19/2/10)

jivesucka said:


> no, you guys have me totally wrong! i don't want to make beer! just an alcoholic banana drink! or mango, something with fruit as it's main ingredient. what yeast would i need to use, and how much water would i need to add?
> 
> i start a topic in the non-beer section, i don't expect to get replies telling me how to make beer.



Ah wait you still want it to be an alcoholic drink but not beer?

Banana Sangria 
Banana Wine

And then a wine yeast. Either red or white. Probably white because there aren't any tannins in the banana flesh.


----------

